# I cant believe the Supreme Court said this....on Gay marraige



## Tom Polono (Mar 27, 2013)

"But you want us to step in and render a decision based on an assessment of the effects of this institution which is newer than cell phones or the Internet?"-Justice Alito

Really? This has been going on since the days of the Greeks and the Romans, matter of fact I am sure that the Romans would let male concubines inherit property. Since US law is loosely based on Roman and Common Law this is ancient stuff.

Full Comment-
"There isn't a lot of data about its effect. And it may turn out to be a good thing; it may turn out not to be a good thing, as the supporters of Proposition 8 apparently believe. But you want us to step in and render a decision based on an assessment of the effects of this institution which is newer than cell phones or the Internet? I mean we — we are not — we do not have the ability to see the future.

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/alito-gay-marriage-cell-phones-internet-supreme-court-prop-8-oral-arguments-2013-3#ixzz2OmiccGjl​


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Mar 27, 2013)

I say if you are gay and want to be together, then you just do it. Even if you can't get married through the legal system. Nothing is stopping them from just thinking out of the box and making their own ceremony if that's what they want to do it for you know? Even straight couples do that shit. I certainly do think they should be able to get married as easy as straight people but let's face it, this is just another tiny issue in the microcosm of shit people are focusing on in "politics" and "current affairs" while people are planning on taking over the world more and more each day without most of us even knowing it. We need to focus on A LOT bigger shit.


----------



## Tom Polono (Mar 27, 2013)

Marrige in the USA confers some legal rights such as extra tax deductions for having kids and prefered lending from banks and legal rights of inhertance. It entitles those that are divorced for alimony and child support....and the right to ask the state to enforce those rights....We dont have enough judges as is and the courts have a huge backlog of all sorts of civil cases alone.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Mar 28, 2013)

p4r4d0x said:


>




LOL dude I am a die hard chappelle fan. Seen every episode a good 12 times that one is one of my favorites. Way to add that shit on here. Chappelle put it in perfect perspective.


----------

